# Husband, Not Wife, Approved Lawn Care in KC ;)



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I got a pretty good laugh out of this REAL Kansas City-Area business. The website seems to run a little slow (gee.. I wonder why?)

http://www.bikinilawn.com/index.htm

Remember, this is a REAL company.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Noticed the following: (I added the bold)


> Special Occassions:
> 
> Birthdays, Anniversaries, Retirements, etc.
> 
> All Special Occassion packages are $100 which includes mow, weed eat, *blow off hard surfaces*, Bikini Lawn Service T-Shirt, a picture with the bikini lawn girl.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

"will also blow off hard surfaces"

I bet!  :lol:

Damn! $60 per 1/4 acre?? :nono2: Where I used to work as a gardener I had to mow 5 acres every week (plus all my other duties).  My boss was cheap anyway, if anybody told him that price he'd tell them to get lost, wouldn't matter _how_ good they looked!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeah, we all saw that -- it's just that some of us opted to not touch it.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Reminiscent of the famous Florida topless car washes. I think I remember hearing about a topless drive through beer barn somewhere, maybe in Texas.

It's the same girl in all the pictures. She's one hard worker for sure. Probably just a college student working her way through med school. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I hope she wears a sun block. :lol:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Reminiscent of the famous Florida topless car washes._

hehe... I thought that was just a movie:

The Bikini Carwash Company (1992)

_I hope she wears a sun block._

I was thinking about the tan lines.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Laverne said:


> Damn! $60 per 1/4 acre??


I thought that was quite steep as well, even considering the novelty of it. Local professional rates around here are around $25. I know I'm looking forward to in a few years getting "free" bi-weekly lawn mowing services from my 3 boys.

Her other service of $60 to do the leaves though would be a steal in my book. I have a fairly densly wooded lot and raking leaves is a all-day job if not all-weekend if I bag. I'd just like to see her raking leaves for 8 hours in 40 degree weather in November. :sure: I know my wife wouldn't though.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

cdru said:


> I thought that was quite steep as well, even considering the novelty of it. Local professional rates around here are around $25. I know I'm looking forward to in a few years getting "free" bi-weekly lawn mowing services from my 3 boys.


My teenage boy has been taking care of the lawn. Sometimes he does it topless. :lol: He could probably do a good business with a certain clientale.  He'll be leaving in a few years, but the church I am going to serve takes care of the lawn and snow shoveling at the parsonage.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

KCTV-5, the #1 rated news station in the Kansas City DMA did a exclusive "expose" of the Bikini Lawn Care business.

Here is the Streaming Windows Media File
http://www.bikinilawn.com/bikinilawnkctv5news.wmv


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

homeskillet said:


> KCTV-5, the #1 rated news station in the Kansas City DMA did a exclusive "expose" of the Bikini Lawn Care business.
> 
> Here is the Streaming Windows Media File
> http://www.bikinilawn.com/bikinilawnkctv5news.wmv


Well, the "#1 rated news station" hires reporters who don't know their horticulture. Those weren't violets, they were pansies!  I'll admit that they are in the same family: violaceae, and also the same genus: viola, they are different species. The violets are much more hardy. :grin:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

So what's the big deal? Thats what girls in Iowa have been wearing for years when they walk beans and detassle corn. :lol:


----------

